# iMac 27 Catalina 10-15-6



## jjgoudard (19 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai Windows 10 avec Parallels Desktop mais je n'arrive pas a ajuster l'heure sous windows (2h d'écart).
Je vous joint une capture d'écran de la base de registre, je pense qu'il doit falloir faire le ménage.
Merci pour votre aide.
Cdt


----------

